# do all breastfed babies have curds in stools?



## kim manning (Apr 24, 2005)

I have a 4 and ½ month old baby who has not had curds in her stools for 2 months now. At two months she fought a stomach virus a UTI, respiratory virus and ear infection. It was about 4 weeks of misery - a very brave girl. Shortly after she regained her health (two rounds of antibiotics were required), we moved from Texas to London.

Two weeks after arriving in London she showed some signs of having a second stomach bug (viral smelling liquid stools). Her two year old sister had it as well as four of her playmates. Three weeks later and I still am not seeing curds in her diapers. She is also about to pop her bottom two teeth through.

My understanding is that a breastfed baby's stools should have curds until they begin solids. Could the lack of curds be explained by the series of issues above? I am interested in other's experiences.


----------



## jessemoon (May 31, 2004)

My ds only had curds as a very newborn. After a few weeks his poop was just yellow. He did have anitbiotics at 6 weeks, though (he got RSV







). He never had any digestive trouble, though.

I don't know if that helps.

Jesse


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

My three boys all had curds as new borns, but if I remember correctly, around 3-4 months they just ende up with the yellow-green liquidy poop (wow, where else would you be able to make a statement like that?)


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

Just liquidly poo here too.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

my youngest never had seedy poop with curds, just yellow mush. Now that she's on solids, it's yellow mush with chewed up food in it (sometimes not so chewed up food).
my oldest, who doesn't even nurse every day anymore, still sometimes has seedy/curdy yellow breastmilk poop! It's different for each child and there's a huge range of "normal"


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

My friend's kid briefly had liquidy poop. It was about the color of the commerical yellow mustard that comes in a squirt top container, and varied slightly in how liquidy it was. We ("we" meaning me, friend, and my genius LC) speculate that it was because of my friend's oversupply. We are guessing that the baby was getting little hindmilk because at the time, my friend was working, feeding her baby on sschedule, and not letting her baby breastfeed until satisfied at each breast; rather, she would give her each breast for an allotted period of time.

Later, the poop got curdier; at the same time, my friend quit her job, stopped timing the feeds, got the oversupply fixed, and, of course, the baby got older. Since so many things were changing at once, I can't say we are perfectly sure that was the one-and-only correct interpretation. Like other people said, there's plenty of natural variation.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

My dd did until the last 2 weeks or so. Now it's just a liquidy thick gold color. And copious amounts of it too!!! It's truly amazing how much poo can come out of one tiny little body. :LOL I wouldn't worry too much about it mama. Your babe is healthy and well and getting the perfect food! And kudos to you for sticking to it during such adversity. I'm sure nursing not only healed your daughter but gave her such comfort during times of sickness. What a great mama!

Meg


----------



## kim manning (Apr 24, 2005)

Thank you all for your responses. I no longer feel the need to see a doctor and believe that I can trust my baby is a healthy teething baby. I really appreciate the support.


----------

